

Attack code for critical Microsoft bug surfaces - cubix
http://www.nytimes.com/external/idg/2008/10/23/23idg-Attack-code-for.html

======
wayne
The linked blog entry talking about the bad code in Windows that caused the
vulnerability is much more interesting:
<http://blogs.msdn.com/sdl/archive/2008/10/22/ms08-067.aspx>

